# White Leghorn: Do I have a boy?



## djsculpt (Mar 19, 2014)

Do I have a boy?

I am new to chickens. I have (4) chicks that were hatched on 2/10/14. I live in a residential neighborhood and cannot have a rooster.
I believe that our white leghorn is a boy. I do not see his/her legs to be any larger then the RIR, Easteregger, or Plymouth Bared Rock that I got at the same time. 

I sent these same pictures to chicken farmer that live two hours away and she said its a boy right away.

The comb is very large and pink/red considering the other three just now have a small comb growing out.

He/she seems to be trying to chest butt the others. I do not know if this is just part of establishing the pecking order.

Tonight he/she started doing something weird with its head/neck. It was bobbing back and forth as if he/she was saying to get into the coop.


PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a boy to me.


----------



## happybooker1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*I would say Probably Rooster*

You might have some luck getting rid of him on your local Craigslist.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

However you do realize that it could be a pullet. I thought something was wrong with my GLW roosters when I caught them breeding the leg horn roosters. Come to find pout what I thought were roosters were pullets. Leghorn hens have fairly large combs.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Looks like a boy to me.


Don't the males have colored ear lobes??? I know mine does. Really big time colored.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Hildar, the combs are not that large at that age on a hen. Also, check out the saddle.

Leghorn have white earlobes. As babies they can be pink hued but will turn white with maturity. Earlobe colour is the easiest way to tell what colour egg the bird lays; white earlobes - white or off white egg, red earlobe - coloured egg. There are a few exceptions here but the Leghorn is not one of them. I'd say you don't have a pure Leghorn, unfortunately.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Hildar, the combs are not that large at that age on a hen. Also, check out the saddle.
> 
> Leghorn have white earlobes. As babies they can be pink hued but will turn white with maturity. Earlobe colour is the easiest way to tell what colour egg the bird lays; white earlobes - white or off white egg, red earlobe - coloured egg. There are a few exceptions here but the Leghorn is not one of them. I'd say you don't have a pure Leghorn, unfortunately.


Mine were all brown leg horns. I have never had a white one before. But they all had large combs that most flopped over after awhile right over the eye. My one still has a lemony yellow earlobes, and he is 4 years old.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, when they are older their combs will flop over, but not at a few weeks old. The earlobe should be white. I've never seen a leghorn with anything but a pure white earlobe.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I think rooster, because my leghorn pullet's comb was not that large at that age.


----------

